# what Roundover Bit is most useful.. ?



## notLefty (Apr 11, 2012)

there is a 20% off sale at Rockler till Wednesday, May 2, i'm getting some things an i can afford to get one roundover bit, 1/2" shank. there are 12 bits to choose from. is there a size that i can more than the others.?

any suggestions..? 

thanks


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

notLefty said:


> there is a 20% off sale at Rockler till Wednesday, May 2, i'm getting some things an i can afford to get one roundover bit, 1/2" shank. there are 12 bits to choose from. is there a size that i can more than the others.?
> 
> any suggestions..?
> 
> thanks


1/4" roundover is popular.......


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I use all sizes but use 1/8" & 1/4" roundovers the most.


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

jlord said:


> I use all sizes but use 1/8" & 1/4" roundovers the most.


:agree:I agree. I usually buy bits as I need them; do you have a future project that would require a specific size roundover?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Top two for me are 3/8" and 1/2" with 1/4" a close third.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

you can have too many round overs,no one size fits all jobs.

Roundover Bit Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/12-Pc-Mini-Router-Bit-Set/productinfo/12001/

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-pc-1-2-Sh...698127874?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20c2430e02
==


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The 1/4" round over bit is the top seller. It works well with 3/4" lumber leaving a flat surface that is proportional/balanced. I suggest you start with a 1/4" roundover and buy others as needed for future projects.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A 1/4 inch roundover with a smaller bearing installed also makes a nice bead on 3/4" stock.


----------



## jbrukardt (May 1, 2012)

I do larger woodworking normally, bullnoses and the like on 5/4+ stock, so the 1/2 inch roundovers are what i use most.


----------

